

Finally – Now every business can get a video - yoavush
http://www.veed.me/i-need-a-video

======
coreymaass
I love the chooes-your-own-adventure approach. I abandoned the process when I
got to something about Facebook. I think you'd benefit from a bit more
explanation up front, altho the link above did take me to the i-need-a-video
page to start.

~~~
yoavush
thanks for that! but you really don't have to link Facebook at all, it's only
if you want to/prefer to.

Would love to hear some more feedback yoav at veedme com

